# one pass set to new only is recording repeats



## MistyRo (Sep 20, 2016)

When I set the one pass to record new only, it records the later replays of the same program. The repeats are not marked new. This is happening on Fox News with a couple of programs like the Kelly File. I'm getting 3 recordings of each one because they are replayed twice later in the night. How do I stop it from recording the repeats?


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

That same issue has popped up in other forums from time to time like for DISH and Directv and specifically for FOX shows. Best it was determined the following rebroadcasts are not coded correctly as to being repeats, so the DVR records them to err on the safe side. I get it with Cops as well as Pawn Stars sometimes.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

MistyRo said:


> When I set the one pass to record new only, it records the later replays of the same program. The repeats are not marked new. This is happening on Fox News with a couple of programs like the Kelly File. I'm getting 3 recordings of each one because they are replayed twice later in the night. How do I stop it from recording the repeats?


Happening to me, too, on Fox News. Only started with the Rovi guide.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo will record any of the episodes it has not seen in at least 28 days.
If the guide has generic episode info, it also records.
Local news is most common for having generic guide info.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo will record any of the episodes it has not seen in at least 28 days.


That is true if the One Pass is set for "New & Repeats". OP said his is set to "New Only".



ThAbtO said:


> If the guide has generic episode info, it also records.
> Local news is most common for having generic guide info.


In the good old days of Gracenote, I would often see this for "The Simpsons" and "Saturday Night Live" reruns. I suspect I would have seen this for local news had I not used a manual recording for news programs.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> In the good old days of Gracenote, I would often see this for "The Simpsons" and "Saturday Night Live" reruns. I suspect I would have seen this for local news had I not used a manual recording for news programs.


Those 10pm "repackage" of SNL are back starting 10/1 since its season premier is at 11:29pm.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, TiVo/Rovi is really messing things up now. The TiVo database for Fox shows are all screwed up now. My Roamio hasn't done daily connection yet, but once it does Fox News will be all messed up. Examples:

The O'Reilly Factor is now: Factor Special: Did You Know That 3
The Kelly File is now: Kelly File Special: Battle at the Border

Above is not just for today's airings, but goes on for all future airings of the above shows.

In my case for O'Reilly Factor I was already using a repeat Manual Record for a specific channel and time slot, so it will record no matter what, but not sure if seriesId is different or not, so those with 1P for the above may not record.

If you don't believe me, try doing a search for "Oreilly Factor" and you won't get any hits. Instead you have to search for "Factor Special".


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Seems that recording FOX News makes your TiVo dumber, there's a statistically proven human analogy to this also.


----------



## MistyRo (Sep 20, 2016)

Kevin L said:


> Happening to me, too, on Fox News. Only started with the Rovi guide.


What's the Rovi guide?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MistyRo said:


> What's the Rovi guide?


Something I can't post. but: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539224&highlight=buy


----------



## chrisny2 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm having this re-record problem too, with shows that replay several times a day. The Rachel Maddow Show records every showing, even though my setting is for "New only"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

chrisny2 said:


> I'm having this re-record problem too, with shows that replay several times a day. The Rachel Maddow Show records every showing, even though my setting is for "New only"


MSNBC has been doing a lot of things to their listings lately. Several weeks ago they changed the 11pm weekday slot and nothing has been right since then. Notice that default program is going to MSNBC Live on Monday and flagged as new. It has been The Place For Politics for a few weeks and not new. Those extra programs of Rachael are marked as repeats, but nobody pays attention since they have dropped the date. CNN has been ok since they include the date. All In also has the Repeat indicator for every episode. It's chaos.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Same thing with _Quick Pitch_ on MLB. Only one per day is marked "new", but they all record, with a "new only" OnePass.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Same thing with Last Week with John Oliver.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Seeing this now. South Park, Documentary Now, Fear the Walking Dead.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep. Seeing this on lots of shows (just noticed it again on Documentary Now!).


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Wow, TiVo/Rovi is really messing things up now. The TiVo database for Fox shows are all screwed up now. My Roamio hasn't done daily connection yet, but once it does Fox News will be all messed up. .......





PCurry57 said:


> Seems that recording FOX News makes your TiVo dumber, there's a statistically proven human analogy to this also.





PSU_Sudzi said:


> Great, another smug liberal comment about Fox News, this forum doesn't have enough of those.


Maybe the Rovi program guide people are sabotaging the Fox news data. It's not outlandish to think that after Facebook people were caught imposing their political bias on content -- Perhaps many of the Rovi employees have the political bias illustrated by @PCurry57 above.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

dlfl said:


> Maybe the Rovi program guide people are sabotaging the Fox news data. It's not outlandish to think that after Facebook people were caught imposing their political bias on content -- Perhaps many of the Rovi employees have the political bias illustrated by @PCurry57 above.


Good post. I wondering how to respond you did it better than I would have.


----------



## bgc (Jan 13, 2008)

This happened to me for "Fear the Walking Dead". I've got all the episodes saved and it still recorded the 2 repeats they showed before the new episodes.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

PCurry57 said:


> Seems that recording FOX News makes your TiVo dumber, there's a statistically proven human analogy to this also.





PSU_Sudzi said:


> Great, another smug liberal comment about Fox News, this forum doesn't have enough of those.


Just to provide context, I want to point out that PCurry is referring, tongue in cheek, to a study performed by Fairleigh Dickenson University (and which has been reconfirmed by other sources) that found that viewers who say that they get their news solely or principally from Fox News are actually less well informed about current events than respondents who follow no news at all.

IOW, they are not necessarily dumber, just less well informed. This has become known as "the Fox News effect."

As a former career military intelligence specialist, I can tell you that this is the intentional result of a concerted disinformation campaign. Having been trained in propaganda techniques, I recognize the design at work.

I have a very low opinion of what passes for news reporting on the broadcast and cable networks altogether. But Fox News is in a whole different category when it comes to deceiving and manipulating the viewers according to a preconceived political agenda.


----------



## Wattsline (Apr 27, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Just to provide context, I want to point out that PCurry is referring, tongue in cheek, to a study performed by Fairleigh Dickenson University (and which has been reconfirmed by other sources) that found that viewers who say that they get their news solely or principally from Fox News are actually less well informed about current events than respondents who follow no news at all.
> 
> IOW, they are not necessarily dumber, just less well informed. This has become known as "the Fox News effect."
> 
> ...


Wow, what a total load of crap! MediaMatters is a George Soros publication and therefor totally biased. It is known for its aggressive criticism of conservative journalists and media outlets, including its "War on Fox News." Take your blind bias elsewhere! This forum is for Tivo discussions.

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/hoaxes/foxnews.asp


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wattsline said:


> Wow, what a total load of crap! MediaMatters is a George Soros publication and therefor totally biased. It is known for its aggressive criticism of conservative journalists and media outlets, including its "War on Fox News." Take your blind bias elsewhere! This forum is for Tivo discussions.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/hoaxes/foxnews.asp


Thank you for inadvertently proving my point regarding disinformation.

The survey I cited was conducted by Fairleigh Dickinson University, not MediaMatters, which was simply reporting on it.

And you might want to look up the difference between "therefor" and "therefore" in a dictionary. (Not to mention the difference between "blind bias" and informed analysis.)

I did not start this topic, but just added my perspective based on a 20-year intelligence career. But if you feel that continuing the discussion is inappropriate, then I suggest that you refrain from doing so.


----------



## Wattsline (Apr 27, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Thank you for inadvertently proving my point regarding disinformation.
> 
> The survey I cited was conducted by Fairleigh Dickinson University, not MediaMatters, which was simply reporting on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point and being a typical lib. Attack everything EXCEPT the fact that snopes said it was FALSE!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wattsline said:


> Thanks for proving my point and being a typical lib. Attack everything EXCEPT the fact that snopes said it was FALSE!


I won't bother to continue to repeat my explanations. I'll just reiterate that my professional background--including a tour of duty in psychological operations and over 10 years on assignment as a collector and reporter of intelligence information--affords me insight into what I would qualify as a quintessential disinformation campaign being waged by the corporate ownership of Fox News. It is irrelevant to my point whether the bias in question is right-wing, left-wing, or any-other-wing; there is a clear intent to dupe the viewer with sustained disinformation.

You have the right to your own viewpoint even if fueled by delusion.

BTW, calling me "a typical lib" is an ad hominem and not germane to the discussion.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> Just to provide context, I want to point out that PCurry is referring, tongue in cheek, to a study performed by Fairleigh Dickenson University (and which has been reconfirmed by other sources) that found that viewers who say that they get their news solely or principally from Fox News are actually less well informed about current events than respondents who follow no news at all.
> 
> IOW, they are not necessarily dumber, just less well informed. This has become known as "the Fox News effect."
> 
> ...


Unfortunately your last sentence is also an example of an attempt at "manipulating the viewers according to a preconceived political agenda."

Why didn't you just directly link to the Fairleigh Dickenson study instead of to liberal drum-beater Media Matters? Another blatant issue is that you and some of these studies are inferring causation based on correlation, one of the primary pitfalls in statistical analysis. In other words people may watch Fox or MSNBC because it **reflects** their already biased desires for information rather than **causes** it. One person's current event can be another person's irrelevant information. We have all these "informed" leaders who guide our policies in Libya and Egypt, etc. Many people choose to let them handle it and concern themselves more with having a well paying job. I suspect the value of knowledge of what pointy heads call "current events" is subject to question.

I'm not denying the correlation, just questioning the importance of it. Fox and MSNBC don't force themselves on anyone.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dlfl said:


> Unfortunately your last sentence is also an example of an attempt at "manipulating the viewers according to a preconceived political agenda."


No, that is hardly the case. I am not espousing a political viewpoint but am rather providing my critical analysis of a self-described "fair and balanced" news source. I think my professional background gives me insight that the average viewer may not possess. However, I don't claim that my judgment is flawless, and you are free to disagree with my conclusions.



dlfl said:


> *Why didn't you just directly link to the Fairleigh Dickenson study* instead of to liberal drum-beater Media Matters?


I tried to do just that, but I could not find a web page that contained the text. I did locate pages with links to a .pdf document but thought it more expedient to provide a link that provided a synopsis of the study.

TL;DR: I was too lazy to comb the internet for a more direct source.



dlfl said:


> Another blatant issue is that you and some of these studies are inferring causation based on correlation, one of the primary pitfalls in statistical analysis. In other words people may watch Fox or MSNBC because it **reflects** their already biased desires for information rather than **causes** it.


I can't speak for the authors of that study, but I don't believe that the issue you raise--although valid--is pertinent to the finding that the Fox News viewers were unusually misinformed. Moreover, there are plenty of other studies, scientific and otherwise, that have arrived at the same conclusion.

Moreover, my statements are not focussed on audience statistics but rather on an observation of the organizational tactics employed by Fox News. As someone with training and long experience in intelligence work, including psychological warfare and (most critically here) source evaluation, I am able to recognize propaganda techniques and their associated objectives. For anyone in this field, I think what Fox News has been doing is very transparent.



dlfl said:


> One person's current event can be another person's irrelevant information. We have all these "informed" leaders who guide our policies in Libya and Egypt, etc. Many people choose to let them handle it and concern themselves more with having a well paying job. I suspect the value of knowledge of what pointy heads call "current events" is subject to question.
> 
> I'm not denying the correlation, just questioning the importance of it. Fox and MSNBC don't force themselves on anyone.


No argument here. Those are all fair statements (although I might point out that, in a democracy, an uninformed electorate winds up with the government it deserves).

I would hope that the take-away from this discussion is that you should feel free to watch whatever news/entertainment you please, but pay attention to whether you are being manipulated unfairly.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> ............ (although I might point out that, in a democracy, an uninformed electorate winds up with the government it deserves). ......


That's a good **general** statement. I was trying to point out that it depends on the definition of being "informed". Not everyone agrees that knowing where Aleppo (sp?) is, and its role in current events, is critical to being informed enough to preserve our country through intelligent voting.


chiguy50 said:


> I would hope that the take-away from this discussion is that you should feel free to watch whatever news/entertainment you please, but pay attention to whether you are being manipulated unfairly.


Fox definitely spins in a pro-military, anti-big-government manner. But with your terminogy such as "being manipulated unfairly" it sounds like you are implying something more sinister -- of which I am far from convinced. We encounter people and other entities applying spin all the time -- even from our friends. It's human nature. Not sinister.

Your initial post on this topic appeared to be backing up someone who had taken a cheap slap at Fox based, I suspect, on their liberal bias. That seemed one-sided so I responded.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't want to prolong the discussion, which is OT in this thread anyway, any further so will make this my last post on the subject. I will allow you or anyone else to have the last word if you so desire.



dlfl said:


> Fox definitely spins in a pro-military, anti-big-government manner. But with your terminogy such as "being manipulated unfairly" it sounds like you are implying something more sinister -- of which I am far from convinced. We encounter people and other entities applying spin all the time -- even from our friends. It's human nature. Not sinister.


I strongly disagree with your characterization of Fox's crassly partisan ideological agenda as "pro-military, anti-big-government" spin, which simply does not hold up to analysis. (For the record, I am a retired career U.S. Army soldier.) What I object to--and have tried to explicate here--is not that they are partisan but that they try to disguise their blandishments under the rubric of "fair and balanced" news reportage.

And I do not intend to imply anything--far more, I am stating emphatically my judgment that there are devious, manipulative motives at play. You are right to be skeptical of my analysis; after all, you have no verification of my bona fides other than my own words. But I would wish that everyone would apply that same skepticism to the programming they consume, and perhaps you and others can use the insights I have shared here as one data point in reaching your own conclusions.



dlfl said:


> Your initial post on this topic appeared to be backing up someone who had taken a cheap slap at Fox based, I suspect, on their liberal bias. That seemed one-sided so I responded.


I believe that post was intended as sly, tongue-in-cheek humor, and that's how I took it. But the underlying implication was, IMHO, well founded and that's why I took up its (nuanced) defense.

BTW, I enjoy your posts on the TCF and wish you well.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> I don't want to prolong the discussion, which is OT in this thread anyway, any further so will make this my last post on the subject. I will allow you or anyone else to have the last word if you so desire.


I apologize for the off-topic discussion, but would point out I did not start it.


chiguy50 said:


> I strongly disagree with your characterization of Fox's crassly partisan ideological agenda as "pro-military, anti-big-government" spin, which simply does not hold up to analysis. (For the record, I am a retired career U.S. Army soldier.) What I object to--and have tried to explicate here--is not that they are partisan but that they try to disguise their blandishments under the rubric of "fair and balanced" news reportage.
> 
> And I do not intend to imply anything--far more, I am stating emphatically my judgment that there are devious, manipulative motives at play. You are right to be skeptical of my analysis; after all, you have no verification of my bona fides other than my own words. But I would wish that everyone would apply that same skepticism to the programming they consume, and perhaps you and others can use the insights I have shared here as one data point in reaching your own conclusions.


I don't perceive (and you haven't described) the "devious, manipulative motives" of Fox, or at least how they differ significantly from what I said (spinning in a pro-military, anti-big-government way). I've frequently wondered what their motivation is, other than the obvious one of appealing to the largest number of viewers, who like their spin. 


chiguy50 said:


> .... I believe that post was intended as sly, tongue-in-cheek humor, and that's how I took it. But the underlying implication was, IMHO, well founded and that's why I took up its (nuanced) defense. ......


It may have been "sly, tongue-in-cheek humor" but it also was what I said it was (a cheap slap at Fox based, I suspect, on liberal bias). We tend to be more appreciative of sly, cheap humor when we agree with the implicit bias, don't we?


----------



## mpinegar (Sep 15, 2015)

Seems like msnbc may be making your TiVo dumber. &#128526;


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mpinegar said:


> Seems like msnbc may be making your TiVo dumber. 😎


Now, remember folks, that's just sly tongue-in-cheek humor!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dlfl said:


> Now, remember folks, that's just sly tongue-in-cheek humor!


Don't worry. I watch MSNBC, so my skin is thick.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

chiguy50 said:


> But, Newscasters DO NOT have the right to their own viewpoint. They should report unbiased news or report it as an editorial.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jerryez said:


> But, Newscasters DO NOT have the right to their own viewpoint. They should report unbiased news or report it as an editorial.


If a hard Newscaster wants to give his/her viewpoint on hard news that they just reported they can by saying so before hand. Walter Cronkite, one of the best hard news reporters of his time, once did give his option after a report on the Vietnam war, it the only time I remember Walter Cronkite giving such an option. (he was against the war and said we should get out, and we at some point did get out)


----------



## rablake (Mar 31, 2005)

Does TIVO have a forum for folks who need to yak about politics? Maybe most of this could move there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Very active too: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=77


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

lessd said:


> If a hard Newscaster wants to give his/her viewpoint on hard news that they just reported they can by saying so before hand. Walter Cronkite, one of the best hard news reporters of his time, once did give his option after a report on the Vietnam war, it the only time I remember Walter Cronkite giving such an option. (he was against the war and said we should get out, and we at some point did get out)


You're comparing a Journalist to what we have today. One thing I can agree with one of the candidates on is the pervasive bias now in news reporting.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt such a productive political discussion ...

This problem doesn't appear to be getting any better. Seth Meyers has been flagged all week on my system as "New" despite showing reruns from last month.


----------



## fm900 (Oct 20, 2016)

having same issue with couple shows nightly on fox! recording 3 times a night!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

elborak said:


> Sorry to interrupt such a productive political discussion ...
> 
> This problem doesn't appear to be getting any better. Seth Meyers has been flagged all week on my system as "New" despite showing reruns from last month.


You would think a network show was global, but my guide has NBC late night repeats all week.

Next week NBC and CBS are new and scheduled to record, but not showing a new icon (yet). This is not that abnormal actually. Even on screenertv NBC doesn't have NBC new after Wednesday.


----------



## jamie_loonam (Jan 25, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> Seems that recording FOX News makes your TiVo dumber, there's a statistically proven human analogy to this also.


Unfortunateley it happens on MSNBC too!!


----------



## jamie_loonam (Jan 25, 2014)

This is so frustrating - it did not happen before the Roamio merge. It used to be that my DVR connected every few days so I'd only have to say "don't record" every few days. Now it seems to connect every day & doesn't realize when I've previously said not to record a specific episode. Late last year I remember seeing a post from a Tivo employee saying it should be resolved in January of '17, but the post seems to have disappeared....


----------



## RJSmoker (Dec 30, 2003)

I have this problem. It started just after Tivo changed their source for the program guide.


----------



## sdmf74 (Sep 30, 2018)

Just switched from dish to mediacom cable with Arris MG2 tivo box and apparently they still havent fixed this issue!
Dish networks hopper didnt have this problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sdmf74 said:


> Just switched from dish to mediacom cable with Arris MG2 tivo box and apparently they still havent fixed this issue!
> Dish networks hopper didnt have this problem.


It's common for new users to record repeats for the first 28 days. Check back next month. Start a new thread too.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

sdmf74 said:


> Just switched from dish to mediacom cable with Arris MG2 tivo box and apparently they still havent fixed this issue!
> Dish networks hopper didnt have this problem.


Is your one pass set for "new only", or "new and repeats", the default option? If the latter, Joe nailed it, above.


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

Rovi is complete horse caca [which goes hand in hand with what Tivo has become], even when there are new shows like the new season of The Venture Bros. since it doesn't have a 'new' tag or airdate but a description it doesn't get recorded--- that issue isn't there with Gracenote listings


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tivo has NEVER EVER EVER EVER used a "new" tag, from what everyone else has described.. (as in I haven't actually seen the code myself)

WITHOUT an airdate, Tivos HAVE recorded those *just in case*.

Can you give a SPECIFIC example with details of a 'generic' listing recording NOT recording with a OnePass?

Again, I'm not disagreeing that the guide data is much worse (in general) with Rovi than the previous data.. (The one case which at first I thought was worse but now I actually think is better is that the keyword premiere/pilot is there much more often, so my auto record wishlist for (pilot|premiere) -SEASON actually hits more shows nowadays, and I like it..)


----------

